# ralentissement airplay miroring



## bast1981 (26 Décembre 2012)

Salut j'ai un macbook pro rétina 2.3ghz une airport express de 2012 et apple TV3.
Lorsque que je fait une recopie d'écran avec vlc pour voir un film il y a des ralentissement sur la TV et pas sur l'ordi.
J'ai regardé sur le site apple et les réglages airport sont bon donc vous l'aurez compris ....
ben je comprend pas pourquoi ca ralenti.
Si quelqu'un a une idée ou sais quoi faire je suis preneur parce que même sur le net y a rien je me demande donc si je suis pas le seul a qui ca arrive et si a ce moment la mon matériel n'as pas un soucie.
merci.


----------



## Tuncurry (26 Décembre 2012)

A mon avis, c'est lié à AirPlay et au débit/perturbations du réseau.


----------



## coubiac (27 Décembre 2012)

moi je constate un lag entre le macbook et l'affichage sur la tv c'est hyper chiant pour naviguer car il y a un décalage avec le pointeur de la souris.


----------



## bast1981 (27 Décembre 2012)

Tuncurry a dit:


> A mon avis, c'est lié à AirPlay et au débit/perturbations du réseau.



Ok mais alors que faire ??
Perturbation je vois pas trop pourquoi car il n'y as que ca qui marche pas parfaitement.
Airplay peut etre mais sur un rétina neuf ca me parait étonnant.
Des idées pour arranger ca ??


----------



## sparo (27 Décembre 2012)

Il faut un wifi qui dépote pour que cela marche bien AirPlay car cela demande beaucoup de débit....
Déjà avec l'ATV et un mac en wifi sur le même réseau c peine perdu ....

Perso ça marche bien chez moi en wifi n 5ghz sur le mac et l'ATV en câble ethernet


----------



## thebustre (2 Janvier 2013)

c'est lié à VLC qui n'aime pas Airplay (ou l'inverse)

c'est pareil chez moi sauf ... avec iTunes ! (même fichier)


----------



## bast1981 (10 Janvier 2013)

merci beaucoup pour vos réponses !!!
Je verrais bien si VLC fait une mise a jour qui sais ??!!
C4est vrai que en passant par iTunes c'est autrement plus fluide !!


----------



## BouffonDuRoi (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai le même soucis avec un mac mini mi2011 et une ATV2... Des ralentissements , voir même un décalage.. Je m'explique: Si j'balance l'image sur la ATV et que je laisse le son sur le mini qui lui est branché sur mon ampli... Cela crée un décalage entre le son et l'image

PS: ATV en ethernet et mini en wifi


----------

